# Help-Brooks B17 Tension Bolt Broke



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I need some Brooks advice.
Today I was re-installing my old B17 and discovered the Tension Bolt was 80% broken and bent. It hadn't broken completely so I never noticed it until cleaning the underside.
1. Can I replace the bolt myself? I have no way to stretch the leather so bolt head slides into cup.

2. Assuming there is a method to replace Bolt, how do I reset tension on my old B17?

john


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The factory uses a hydraulic stretcher, but it can be done by hand. Towards the bottom of the page at the link:
Pedal! Damn it!: Brooks B-17 Champion Special Titanium tension bolt re-seating / replacement


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jmlapoint said:


> I need some Brooks advice.
> Today I was re-installing my old B17 and discovered the Tension Bolt was 80% broken and bent. It hadn't broken completely so I never noticed it until cleaning the underside.
> 1. Can I replace the bolt myself? I have no way to stretch the leather so bolt head slides into cup.
> 
> ...


Contact Wallbike..

wallbike.com | Wallingford Bike Parts

They should be able to help with the bolt and assistance


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to share what I did. Probably old-hat to you guys, but I was excited!

Bought 8mm x 1.25 S/S Allen Mushroom-Head Bolt 70mm long.
Took the Flange-Nut off Brooks Tensioning Pin and tapped the threads to 8mm x 1.25. Very easy tap since threads are close and it is aluminum.
Threaded Flange-Nut up against the head of S/S Bolt.
Greased all surfaces and threads as well as Shackle.
Put S/S Bolt shaft in the Shackle Hole with the Flange-Nut up against the head. S/S Bolt Mushroom head slides easily into the Nose Piece Cup.
Hold Flange-Nut with Brooks Spanner Wrench, and extend the S/S Bolt with a 5mm Allen wrench through the hole in the Nose Cup, and Tension the Saddle.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Now that my custom Tensioning Device works, any advice on how to set the tension on my B17.
I don't wish to over-tension, but not sure what adequate Tension feels like when pressing on saddle leather or riding.
Thanks.

john


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

These are photos of installing my Custom Tension Pin/Bolt


View attachment 257351


View attachment 257352


View attachment 257353


View attachment 257354


View attachment 257355


View attachment 257356


View attachment 257357


View attachment 257358


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Well done....that looks great.. 

As for tension, I've never had to tension any of my Brooks saddles. I have 6 Brooks and none have ever been tensioned..


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Well done....that looks great..
> 
> As for tension, I've never had to tension any of my Brooks saddles. I have 6 Brooks and none have ever been tensioned..


Thanks Dave.
I have never tensioned a Brooks either; however when you install a new Tension Pin all tension is lost and you start from scratch. I was hoping someone could advise me how to re-set tension from scratch. 
Too much = ?bad
Too little = also ?bad.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Very clever solution and great photos, I'm impressed! As to the tension: went out to the bike shed and tried to establish some sort of number with my 1977 Brooks B-15 (never tensioned). When pressing down on the center hole with my thumb as much as I can, the leather deflected 12 mm. Not sure if this is helpful with my saddle being old and wider, but there it is. I consider that saddle to be tensioned just right.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

wim said:


> Very clever solution and great photos, I'm impressed! As to the tension: went out to the bike shed and tried to establish some sort of number with my 1977 Brooks B-15 (never tensioned). When pressing down on the center hole with my thumb as much as I can, the leather deflected 12 mm. Not sure if this is helpful with my saddle being old and wider, but there it is. I consider that saddle to be tensioned just right.


Thanks so much...this is kinda what I'm looking for.
I have never had to fiddle with Tension until I had to replace broken Tension Pin. I have never tensioned a B17 from scratch, and I cannot find any go-by's online or on RBR. Went to all sources that sold or made Brooks.
I just don't wish to ruin my 6 year old B17-'Baby'
Thanks again
john


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I sent an email to BROOKS ENGLAND LTD concerning how to judge saddle leather tension. I got a nice reply back from Steven Green, Office Manager. The technique they recommend to judge tension is to place 4 fingers on the metal back plate and press down with the heel of your hand on the top surface of the leather. Tension is correct if there is a little movement in the leather under your heel.
He also said to increase tension in VERY small increments; and overtightening will damage the leather.
john


----------



## jeremiahmoore (2 mo ago)

sigh... B17 with broken tension bolt, having trouble finding parts in the US. (in 2022) Can order from UK or Italy, but shipping is quite expensive... the 64mm tension pin would cost about US$45 Considering doing the 8mm hex head bolt, and tapping the original flange to M8...


----------

